# Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium-Treiber 2.17.0008



## Eiche (27. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Endlich ist es so weit nach  1 Jahr wartezeit der neue X-Fi Titanium Treiber mit der nummer 2.17.0008.

Download bei Creative: Creative Weltweite Unterstützung

*Verbessert wurden:*

Die Ladezeiten der Audio-Systemsteuerung und
die möglichkeit andere Mikrofone mit  "Mikrofoneffekte" in der Audio-Systemsteuerung auszuwählen.


*Behobene Fehler:*


Der Mikrofon-Lautstärkepegel wird nicht in allen Modi von Creative Konsole Starter gespeichert.
Bei der Wiedergabe von DVD-Filmen mit Windows Media® Player 12 erfolgt keine Tonausgabe über S/PDIF-Ausgang.
Die Tasten auf dem X-Fi E/A-Laufwerk funktionieren nicht unter Windows XP.
Gelegentliches Einfrieren der Audio-Systemsteuerung beim Konfigurieren des Flexijacks.
Die  Lautsprecherkonfiguration der Audio-Systemsteuerung wird nicht  synchronisiert, wenn die Option "Kopfhörer" im Spielmodus oder im  Audioerstellungsmodus ausgewählt wurde.
Das System friert beim Herunterfahren von Windows ein, wenn DTS® Connect aktiviert wurde.



*Unterstützt Hardware:*

-Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty® Champion Series

-Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series

-Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Professional Audio

-Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium


*Unterstütze Software:*

Windows XP: MCE 2004 ,MCE 2005 ,Pro x64 und SP3

Windows Vista: SP1 x86 und x64

Windows Seven x86 und x64

*
Bekannte Probleme:*


    Audioaussetzer  während der  Eröffnungsvideos bestimmter Spieletitel, wenn Dolby  Digital® Live aktiviert ist. Das Problem besteht nur auf bestimmten  Hardware- und Betriebssystemkonfigurationen. Weitere Einzelheiten und  eine Umgehungslösung finden Sie hier.


----------



## INU.ID (27. Juli 2010)

So, hab wieder alles rückgängig gemacht und den anderen Thread geschlossen.

Weitermachen.


----------



## Whitey (27. Juli 2010)

Vielen dank für die Berichtigung, da passen ja doch noch ein Paar Leute auf, dieser Treiber ist nämlich ausschließlich für die Titanium-Karten.

PS: Bei mir läuft er bis jetzt ganz gut.


----------



## Eiche (27. Juli 2010)

Das Erfährt man leider erst wenn die karte kauft das sie unabhänig vom normalen X-Fi support von Creative läuft mit eigenen treibern


----------



## Whitey (27. Juli 2010)

Meine kritik hat sich eher an den anderen News-theard mit dem 2.18.0015 Treiber gerichtet, in diesem Theard hat man alles richtig gemacht. 

Danke nochmal.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (28. Juli 2010)

Der Fehler, dass sich die Option zum Durchschleifen des SPDIF-In nicht einschalten lässt, wurde nicht behoben? Gut, dass ich meine Titanium nach 3 Tagen wieder aus dem PC befördert habe.


----------



## DrSin (28. Juli 2010)

Treiber kann ich total knicken, der 008 hat ein abartig lautes dauer Rauschen, egal in welcher Lautstärke, Support erzählt mir ein von Biosupdate und IRQ-Konflikt. Karte wird ganz normal erkannt.
Zurück zum 007 und siehe da, kein Rauschen mehr.


----------



## jokipa (28. Juli 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit dem Problem der Audiodg.exe aus? Das war nämlich immer das Problem bei mir, dass die Datei immer mehr Ram frisst. Wurde das nun endlich behoben?


----------

